# Bleeding after sex, dosen't always mean cancer.



## christine007 (Feb 11, 2002)

HI Everyone, I posted a few weeks ago about bleeding after sex and was scare that it could have been cervix cancer after going on the internet and reading that, my Dr. did an internal exam and a pap smear everything was normal, I guess our bodies just start to do weird things once we hit 40. Just wanted to let anyone else know in case they experience this also.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I was so glad to hear the good news Christine.It was good that you did get it checked out.Thanks for keeping us posted.Jeanne


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

It's good to hear from you Christine, I'm happy to hear all turned out well







Yes our bodies do some weird things after 40, then again after 50 lol.. but I still like to think my mind is young


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

Not just after 40 or 50! I am 25 and have this frequently but its just some fragile cells on my cervix neck that get bruised


----------



## Batty (May 20, 2000)

I have had the same thing for years now. Every time I go to the gyno this is my complaint. She finally figured out that since I have had children my cervix has a thin spot and every time I have intercourse it is rubbed thus causing the after sex spotting. Also hormones can play a role in this.Glad to hear your fine!


----------

